# Sennheiser eW100 Crashes!



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Greetings All,

This topic may be a bit out of the forum's scope but it could equally well be as good a place to start as any.

Over the last two years, we have been using three Sennheiser microphones usually to very good effect but recently a degree of wierd behaviour has emerged as follows:
all has been going well and suddenly the microphones cut out. The displays on the transmitter units give no indication that anything is wrong but the receiver units show nothing, no carrier, no audio and the power reset button is inoperative. If the receiver were a PC it would be regarded as having crashed (BSOD job).

The Sennheiser kit in question is the ew100 G2 system. This posting is written to ask if anyone else has seen this kind of behavior or are we boldly going where none have gone before.

Any advice and guidance greatly appreciated.

Yours Sincerely

Roger Bowen


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Roger,

Seeing as this is primarily a home audio board, I think you’ll have better luck posting your question at the ProSoundWeb LAB Lounge.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Wayne,

Many thanks for this reply. A reply on the board you recommended suggested it was time to contact the manufacturers!


----------

